# 2007 games to buy



## SL92 (Feb 28, 2007)

*SSBB
Animal Crossing Wii
Pokemon Pearl
Phantom Hourglass
Super Mario Strikers Charged
Super Paper Mario*
Fire Emblem: Goddess of Dawn-- Maybe
Mario Party 8-- Maybe
The Godfather: Blackhand Edition-- If only I were 4 years older >.<

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2007)

DS

Hotel Dusk: Room 215
Dragon Quest IX: Protectors of the Sky
ASH (if it comes out this year... has the best graphics on the DS EVER, pre-rendered or not, I don't care, it's all being displayed in real time... real-time pre-rendered, basically.  can't wait for this one. D
Konami Arcade Classics
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
Diddy Kong Racing DS 
The Legend Of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass

Nintendo Wii

Fire Emblem: Goddess Of Dawn
Animal Crossing Wii
SSX Blur
Metroid Prime 3
Super Paper Mario
Super Smash Brothers: Brawl
Super Mario Galaxy
Disaster: Day Of Crisis
Project H.A.M.M.E.R.

Total = roughly $750 (I already have $120, and I am getting some SERIOUS money from two gigs in April... And I mean serious.  Like maybe $100 per gig)

Lotsa games. >_>


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 28, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DS
> 
> Hotel Dusk: Room 215
> Dragon Quest IX: Protectors of the Sky
> ...


Bolded the games I'm getting off that list..

D: Bul!! How could you forget both FF:CC coming for Wii/DS? I'm getting those too.


----------



## EvilMonkey158 (Feb 28, 2007)

Wii:
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Super Paper Mario
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
Animal Crossing Wii
Fire Emblem: Goddess of Dawn
Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles 2 (if it comes out this year)
My Sims and Battalion Wars II (maybe)

DS:
LOZ: Phantom Hourglass
Chibi-Robo: Park Patrol
Dragon Quest 9
Pokemon Diamond (maybe)


----------



## flabbergasted (Feb 28, 2007)

when does animal crossing wii come out?


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not buying a lot of games this year eh?     

I didn't forget about Crystal Chronicles.  I heard that the games will lack online play, and that's going to seriously hurt the experience.  At least that's the rumor... For now, it's enough to knock them off my list.  If I see more media I might add both games back.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, Spore, if thats coming out this year...

Along with Super Paper Mario, Diamond, AC Wii, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, others...


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 28, 2007)

flabbergasted said:
			
		

> when does animal crossing wii come out?


 It hasn't been announced.  It might not be 2007 either.  (and I don't think it will be by the way)


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2007)

DS


Dragon Quest IX: Protectors of the Sky
ASH (if it comes out this year... has the best graphics on the DS EVER, pre-rendered or not, I don't care, it's all being displayed in real time... real-time pre-rendered, basically. can't wait for this one. D <I dunno WTH this is, but Bul says its pwety : D

Pokemon Diamond


The Legend Of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass

Nintendo Wii

Fire Emblem: Goddess Of Dawn

SSX Blur
Metroid Prime 3

Super Smash Brothers: Brawl
Super Mario Galaxy
Disaster: Day Of Crisis
Project H.A.M.M.E.R.


Yay.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 28, 2007)

Pokemon D/P
FFCC Wii
Custom Robo DS
AC Wii
SMG
SSBB
MP3
Super Paper Mario

Those are the ones I'm sure I'm getting.  I'm not entirely sure if I'm getting FFCC DS...please say if I missed a key game off my list.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2007)

Gah, guys, you can take off AC Wii from your 07 lists.  I just re-read all of the Nintendo conference info, and it actually had a TBA date next to it... When most other games had 2007.  Bummer.  Looks like we're looking at an 08 release date.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> DS
> 
> 
> Dragon Quest IX: Protectors of the Sky
> ...


Butcherin' mah list? D:

But, uhh, here are some REALLY small screens of ASH, which stands for Archaic Sealed Heat.






















You don't really see how awesome the graphics are from these images, but trust me, they will blow everything else on the DS OUT OF THE WATER.  Mistwalker is developing the game (same peeps that made Blue Dragon... they're an awesome developer)... Here's more info on ASH.

"Gameplay will be contained on the bottom of the screen, while the top screen contains an FMV depicting the action of the battle.

This game will feature video pre-rendering process, where segments of complete animation were already compiled before the gameplay rather than render graphics as the game advances. This technique causes the visuals on the small resolution screen to be of higher quality."

Story:

"It's said that people who are burnt by the ancient flame, sealed away long ago, turn to ash and are then revived. However, while the body changes to ash, the person's heart and memories remain. The story of ASH focuses on Queen Aisha, who is trying to understand the ancient flame because people who were burnt by it are now reviving. Along the way, she'll meet up with people who've traveled back in time from the future, come into contact with a mystery that's been buried beneath the earth since ancient times, and become entangled in other mysterious affairs."

Edit - I just read something else regarding ASH that made my hype level go +10000

Genre: Tactical RPG

WOOTZ

A Fire Emblem-esque game with awesome graphics and from a renowned developer like Mistwalker?  Count me in.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2007)

*For Me*
GRAW 2
Viva Pinata

I'm replaying AC:WW so I should be fairly busy at the speed I complete games.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2007)

Spore, I liek, need that game     
FE: GoD FOR SURE
LoZ: PH
SSBB
Super Mario Galaxy 
Mp3
FF:CC 2 (maybe)
uhh... I know theres more...


----------



## ƒish (Feb 28, 2007)

Wii:

Definitely getting:

Animal Crossing Wii
Super Paper Mario
Mario Galaxy

Probably getting:

Mario Party 8
Super Smash Bros Brawl


Maybe getting:

SSX Blur
Harvest Moon (whatever its called...)
MySims
Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles 


More/less will be added to that list as time goes on... once I learn more about them.


DS:

Definitely getting:

Zelda..?

Probably getting:

Uhh...

Maybe getting:

MySims



I can't think of anything I really want on the DS... I'm not as into handhelds as I though I'd be.  I never take my DS with me anywhere or anything.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm most likely going to get:

Wii
SSBB
SSX Blur
ACWii
Mario Galaxy
Spore

DS
Diamond

Uuuhhhhh... I know there's more, but....... My brain is mush. @_@


----------



## Wing Kirby (Feb 28, 2007)

The only games I look forward to in 2007 are Smash Brawl and the NEW Kirby game for the Nintendo Wii!


----------



## Grawr (Feb 28, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Spore, I liek, need that game
> FE: GoD FOR SURE
> LoZ: PH
> SSBB
> ...


 Spore fans FTW.

I also kinda' want Kirby for the Wii.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 28, 2007)

I am really looking forward to Spore, and I wish SSBB would come out during the summer when there is normally a drought of games but what do you bet it doesn't?

I would like one of the ds pokemons possibly,

MP3C and Mario Galaxy are practically needed, I still want the new Pheonix Wright game....  

I am also going to get the LOTR MMORPG I tested... I love it    			 nothing much new to the RPG scene but it is at least as good as WoW.  

I don't know about any game though yet, I normally take my time getting them until I here good reviews, at least above a 7 out of ten average for games I think I want beforehand, but money is a limiting thing.... and although 200 bucks for a hiking trip in Florida is kinda a lot..... IT IS FLORIDA AND CAMPING!!! and at least that money is for gas food and tents or whatever.  Food is a large portion of that, and I kinda need that .... to live....


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2007)

Wing Kirby said:
			
		

> The only games I look forward to in 2007 are Smash Brawl and the NEW Kirby game for the Nintendo Wii!


 As opposed to the OLD Kirby game?


----------



## Zelandonia (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm looking forward to actually getting a Wii. 

I still don't have one.


----------



## Micah (Mar 4, 2007)

in the order that I want them

Mario Party 8 (w00t tomorrow)
Super Mario Galaxy
Diddy Kong Racing DS
Super Paper Mario


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 4, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> in the order that I want them
> 
> Mario Party 8 (w00t tomorrow)
> Super Mario Galaxy
> ...


 You actually think Mario Party 8 comes out tomorrow? :\


----------



## ƒish (Mar 4, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes....... >.>


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 4, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Mar 4, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Justin (Mar 4, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Mar 4, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> > [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 4, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 4, 2007)

according to Target.com you can buy it now.... but you won't get it til April 11th


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 4, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> according to Target.com you can buy it now.... but you won't get it til April 11th


 Exactly.     

Mario Party 8 does not have a confirmed release date as of right now.  If any of you guys are interested I could ask someone from Ninty, but if not... just play the waiting game.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 4, 2007)

Mario Party 8? Heh. That is on my NOT to get list.

Uh, Halo 3... SMG, SSBB, Assassin's Creed, Mass Effect, Spore.. A LOT more.. More than I have the time to name.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 4, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Mario Party 8? Heh. That is on my NOT to get list.
> 
> Uh, Halo 3... SMG, SSBB, Assassin's Creed, Mass Effect, Spore.. A LOT more.. More than I have the time to name.


 I do hope, my good friend, that you are getting Fire Emblem: Goddess Of Dawn.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, I forgot about that one. That, Phantom Hourglass, Diamond, Prime 3, so many more.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 4, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Yeah, I forgot about that one. That, Phantom Hourglass, Diamond, Prime 3, so many more.


 Sweet, another person who's getting FE Wii. <3

*crosses you off "People To Stalk" list*

>_>


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 4, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, Bul, I would never miss GoD. PoR was amazing, so.. yeah.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 4, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Yeah, Bul, I would never miss GoD. PoR was amazing, so.. yeah.


 How right you are. <3

Quite honestly, I am appalled at how overlooked Goddess Of Dawn, and, for that matter, PoR, are.  However, I am seeing a surge of Fire Emblem fans, especially at NSider.  Whether or not it's thanks to my, err, careful propaganda, or just because people are getting smarter, I know not, but I am happy to see... _results_.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 4, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So you are going to stalk people that don't like the same things you do because?....


I am not getting it BTW


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 4, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Because people need to appreciate Fire Emblem.

I thought you said Fire Emblem 7 was the best game ever.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 4, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No that was you...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 4, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, that was you. :\

I am going to go and find proof so that I can finally prove you wrong, just this once.  I would never call FE7 the best game ever... That honor goes to FE9 or Twilight Princess.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 4, 2007)

FOUND IT!

You called it one of the best games ever.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=9525

YOU FAIL. D:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 4, 2007)

That was almost a year ago.

So even a reference such as that holds no water to your case.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 4, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> That was almost a year ago.
> 
> So even a reference such as that holds no water to your case.


It doesn't matter, you still said it, regardless of anything.

Edit - And besides, I don't really care if YOU are getting it or not.  Your opinions can change rather quickly, so yeah... you might consider buying it tomorrow.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 4, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, I wouldn't.

Don't got no Wii.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 4, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, is that the only reason then?  Well, you might eventually get a Wii, right?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 4, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Most likely not.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 4, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whyever not?  In any case, that does seem to be a valid reason for not getting GoD.

*glares*


----------



## SL92 (Mar 5, 2007)

I gotta add three more to my list, Super Paper Mario (haven't missed one of these yet), Pokemon Pearl, (I promised myself not to miss a generation of Pokemon).


----------



## ƒish (Mar 5, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] I gotta add three more to my list, Super Paper Mario (haven't missed one of these yet), Pokemon Pearl, (I promised myself not to miss a generation of Pokemon). [/quote]
 one... two... ?

whats number 3? : (


----------



## SL92 (Mar 7, 2007)

[quote author="


----------

